
The urge for a collaborative, citizen fact-checking platform - lapinot
https://medium.com/captainfact/the-urge-for-a-collaborative-citizen-fact-checking-platform-a0ce035bc608
======
esperantoz
The website [https://captainfact.io](https://captainfact.io) and the browser
extension are very useful! It would be nice to see more content in English on
it.

